# The Stone Frigate: The Royal Military College’s First Female Cadet Speaks Out



## daftandbarmy (1 Jun 2019)

I was the first female cadet at Royal Military College. Decades later I realized I was never ‘one of the guys’

By Kate Armstrong Author of The Stone Frigate

Thirty-five years ago this month, Kate Armstrong graduated from Royal Military College in Kingston. She recently wrote a book about being in the school’s first female cohort. In this essay she reflects on the cadet experience.

https://www.timescolonist.com/news/local/15-appointed-to-order-of-b-c-1.23841529

"Lengthy posts and fully quoted articles are posted here. Link to these large posts in the regular boards."
https://army.ca/forums/threads/130517/post-1573266.html#msg1573266


----------

